# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Lãng đãng chiều đông với café trứng - cafe trung

## thietht

Cafe Đinh nằm trên tầng 2 của một biệt thự cổ thời Pháp thuộc, ngắm cảnh rất lãng mạn. Những chiều mùa đông sương mù ngồi đây mà ngắm Hồ Gươm lãng đãng hơi sương sẽ tuyệt vô cùng.

Một mùa đông Hà Nội lại đến, chúng tôi đi tìm lại quán café trứng của cụ Giảng nổi tiếng một thời ngày xưa. Đây là một trong những quán café nổi tiếng làm nên thương hiệu café Hà Nội. Điều đặc biệt hơn nữa đó là khai sinh ra một món mới mà chỉ có ở Hà Nội - café trứng.
Quán quen thuộc của cụ Giảng nằm trên Cầu Gỗ, đầu Hàng Gai đã không còn nữa. Theo địa chỉ quen, chúng tôi ghé café Đinh trên đường Đinh Tiên Hoàng. Nằm trên gác 2 của một căn biệt thự Pháp cổ, bước lên quán bạn phải qua một một cửa hàng bán túi. Cầu thang dẫn lên cũ kĩ, nhuộm màu thời gian. Cảm giác như 20 năm trước đến giờ vẫn không có sự thay đổi nào dù là chi tiết nhỏ.



Cầu thang dẫn lên cafe Đinh.



Bàn ghế cũ kĩ, nhuộm màu thời gian.
Khi bước vào quán chúng tôi rất ngạc nhiên vì quán rất bé, khoảng chừng 20m, đơn giản với những bàn ghế gỗ cũ kĩ, bức tường đã sờn vôi từ lâu nhưng quán thì rất đông, gần như người ngồi sát người. Tâm sự với chúng tôi, cô Bích chủ quán nói: “Không hẳn khách đến với cô vì café ngon mà có khi vì quí nhau mà đến. Khách ở đây toàn khách quen, có những khách nước ngoài khi về Hà Nội nhất định đến quán nhà cô để tìm về những kỉ niệm xưa cũ”.



Ngồi từ đây bạn có thể phóng tầm mắt ra Bờ Hồ.


Cô chủ quán là con gái cụ Giảng. Cô đã trên 50 tuổi nhưng dáng vóc vẫn nhanh nhẹn và thanh thoát, giao tiếp rất nhẹ nhàng, cởi mở và hiếu khách, vẫn giữ cho mình cái cốt cách của người phụ nữ Hà Nội.
Tại sao lại là café trứng mùa đông? Theo như cô chủ quán cho hay, chỉ mùa đông lạnh buốt ở Hà Nội mới cho ra ly café trứng thơm ngon và đặc biệt đến lạ. Quả trứng gà vào mùa đông bao giờ cũng tròn lòng và chắc hơn, lòng đỏ trứng gà mới dễ lấy, và khi đem đánh tan để pha cùng café mới cho ra cái vị thơm ngon và béo ngậy, chứ không hề tanh như ta thưởng thức vào mùa hè.



Sắc màu vàng rộm trên ly cafe trứng thơm lừng.
Đây cũng là nét văn hóa rất riêng của người Hà Nội. Điều đáng lưu ý là khi thưởng thức café trứng là bạn nên uống nhanh, ngay khi cốc café còn nóng hổi, chứ đừng nên “còn cà con kê” bên bạn bè mà để nguội lạnh cốc café, vì như thế café sẽ rất tanh và khó uống.



Cafe và trứng quyện lại với nhau tạo ra hương vị đặc biệt.



Càng uống bạn cảm nhận rõ hơn vị đắng của cafe.



Cuối cốc chỉ còn lại chút bọt trứng nhưng cafe cũng không quá đắng.
Một điều đặc biệt café ở đây rất rẻ. Dường như cơn bão giá không hề ảnh hưởng đến nơi đây, vẫn giữ giá 10.000 đồng, trong khi café khác cũng chỉ dao động trên dưới 10.000 đồng. Đây cũng là một lí do quán cực hút khách, teen đến đây rất đông. Quán còn nhiều món đồ uống đặc biệt khác như quất, chanh ngâm muối, vào mùa hè thì có thêm nhãn lồng hạt sen nữa. Quất và chanh ngâm muối ở đây được chính cô Bích tự ngâm, hoàn toàn nguyên chất, phải mất một khoảng thời gian nhất định mới cho ra vị đặc biệt.



Nước quất nguyên chất.



Vị mặn mòi nhưng hấp dẫn.



Vào mùa hè bạn sẽ được thưởng thức nhãn lồng hạt sen.
Đến café Đinh, nếu may mắn bạn sẽ được ngồi chỗ VIP nhất, đó là khu vực ban công, có “view” nhìn thẳng ra Bờ Hồ, quá tuyệt vời khi vừa thưởng thức ly café thơm ngon vừa ngắm đường phố nhộn nhịp, tấp nập. Tuyệt hơn nữa là về đêm ngắm cảnh Bờ Hồ lung linh sắc màu trong dịp cuối năm này.

Địa chỉ thưởng thức cafe trứng: Gác 2 - Nhà số13 - phố Đinh Tiên Hoàng, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội. 
>> Bản đồ địa điểm quán Cafe' Đinh



(Theo BĐVN)
Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## thuty

Lạ và rẻ ghê. Hôm nào phải đi thử mới được

----------


## Alyaj

^
^
Cafe trứng thì nên uống thử cho biết thôi chứ món này uống vào khó tiêu hóa lắm  :cuoi1: 
 người nào biết uống và uống quen thì ko sao  :Wink: )

----------


## tamtre

quả cầu thang nhìn như trong fim ma

----------


## thuty

> ^
> ^
> Cafe trứng thì nên uống thử cho biết thôi chứ món này uống vào khó tiêu hóa lắm 
>  người nào biết uống và uống quen thì ko sao )


Cụt cả hứng đi thử :-w

----------


## mambeo

món này mình đã từng uống, ai không uống quen sẽ thấy mùi tanh của trứng vẫn còn lại  và vị béo ngấy của lòng trắng trứng gà. uống 1 lần và nhớ mãi chắc ko dám uống lần 2.

----------


## Alyaj

> món này mình đã từng uống, ai không uống quen sẽ thấy mùi tanh của trứng vẫn còn lại  và vị béo ngấy của lòng trắng trứng gà. uống 1 lần và nhớ mãi chắc ko dám uống lần 2.


mình cũng mới uống 1 lần và từ đó là bái bai luôn vì uống nó vẫn thấy vị tanh của trứng  :cuoi1:  
bố mình lại thik uống món này :d


@thuty: bác cứ đến uống thử cho bik
 bik đâu có người uống thấy ngon có người uống ko thấy ngon  :hehe:

----------


## giangnam_8385

> Cụt cả hứng đi thử :-w


Cứ đi thử đi bạn ah. Đầu tiên nghe đến cafe trứng mình cũng nghĩ nó rất tanh nhưng khi đến và thưởng thức mình thấy cafe bông, thơm và xốp đặc biệt không hề có một chút mùi tanh nào của trứng, dù là uống đá.

----------

